# The X Factor 2012



## Voley (Aug 18, 2012)

Haven't watched it for a couple of years but fancy giving it a go again this time round.

Might not get beyond the 'laughing at the deluded' early stages mind.

Anyone with me?


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2012)

is it tonight?


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> is it tonight?


Yes, 8 o'clock.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 18, 2012)

NVP said:


> Haven't watched it for a couple of years but fancy giving it a go again this time round.
> 
> *Might not get beyond the 'laughing at the deluded' early stages mind.*
> 
> Anyone with me?


 
That's the best bit! Once you're down to people who can sing and they start polishing them up, it's a bit of a snooooozefest.


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2012)

Espresso said:


> That's the best bit! Once you're down to people who can sing and they start polishing them up, it's a bit of a snooooozefest.


Lest we forget:


----------



## moomoo (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm excited!!


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh God, was that Mel B on the judging panel? I cannot stand that woman.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone know how I can watch online? Im abroad so ITV doesnt work..


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2012)

http://tvcatchup.com/

but you will need to use a UK proxy


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2012)

That bloke from Asda has to stop the nervous laugh.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 18, 2012)

Isn't she a lovely girl.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 18, 2012)

That went well


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2012)

How embarrassing. It's not like they were even nasty to her!


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2012)

Psycho Pink Girl was ace.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 18, 2012)

Lol


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 18, 2012)

I bet the producers did tell her to sing a Pink song though.


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2012)

Mel B is a thick twat, she really is. How she can have the fucking gall to call anyone else annoying is beyond me.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 18, 2012)

Mel B - BOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2012)

Tartan U2 Boy deserved it mind.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 18, 2012)

Meanwhile Louis is developing a bouffant..


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2012)

She should go back to doing adverts for Jenny Craig.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 18, 2012)

And they should fuck the old boy off for starters.. arse factor


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2012)

Was that The Manic Street Preachers advertising Sainsburys I just heard?


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2012)

NVP said:


> Was that The Manic Street Preachers advertising Sainsburys I just heard?


 
It's because they are sponsoring the Paralympics.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 18, 2012)

That is the oldest looking sixteen year old I've ever clapped eyes on.


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2012)

Er, wow.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 18, 2012)

ffs the backstories, editing, casting, camerawork, songs etc etc fucking everything is so ott this year!


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 18, 2012)

tulisa is lacking talent.


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2012)

I was just about to say we haven't had a decent sob story yet. But her song was from her dead Grandad. Oh yes.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 18, 2012)

Pink girl was classic! I had to rewind it and watch it again..lol


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 18, 2012)

I have had to watch a lot of ITV recently as I was staying with my mother and it is all she likes. The adverts and trailers were getting on my wick and the X Factor ones were particularly annoying. Yesterday I noticed that they were putting up a narrow strip of X Factor adverts at the bottom of the screen during a drama prog. Later they did what was suspiciously close to a subliminal ad, with an X appearing very briefly on the screen in between other adverts and trailers. They seemed to be desperate to get people to watch it.


----------



## Looby (Aug 19, 2012)

Just watching this as we were out last night. 

Loved the Nandos Louis guy at the beginning. You can see him smirking at the end of the Will Young song. : D

Pink girl-wtf?! She was proper bonkers!

Mel B deserves a fucking slap. I don't think she'll be asked back!


----------



## Geri (Aug 19, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> Pink girl-wtf?! She was proper bonkers!
> 
> Mel B deserves a fucking slap. I don't think she'll be asked back!


 
I really hope she doesn't come back, I cannot stand the woman. At least with the Jenny Craig adverts I can turn over when she comes on.

Apparently the Pink girl was arrested and cautioned for hitting one of the producers.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Geri (Aug 19, 2012)

*yawn*


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 19, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> Mel B deserves a fucking slap. I don't think she'll be asked back!


 
It seems to me that's the very reason she's there.


----------



## Voley (Aug 19, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> It seems to me that's the very reason she's there.


Yeah, every panto needs a villain and Simon Cowell's not there any more.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2012)

I hate myself for loving the x factor. It's everything I should hate. It's got shitty pop covers murdered by wannabes, smug/bland judges, more advert breaks than anything else on telly, it's on forever and takes over your weekend.

But I can't get enough of it! Was great this week, can't wait for next week. *sigh*


----------



## Voley (Aug 19, 2012)

It's fucking terrible, I agree. I love it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 19, 2012)

As has been said before, it's great up until the point when the actual competition proper starts. Then it just gets dull.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 19, 2012)

NVP said:


> It's fucking terrible, I agree. I love it.


 
^ what he said. I am ashamed of myself for liking it so much............


----------



## colacubes (Aug 20, 2012)

Just watching on catch up.  What the fuck is Mel B's problem


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2012)

Saffy said:


> Pink girl was classic! I had to rewind it and watch it again..lol


 
she sounds properly unstable based on her tweets

http://twitter.com/Zoealexander_1



> They fucking told me to sing pink though I'll shit down tulisa's windpipe and teach the slut how to give a blow job


----------



## colacubes (Aug 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> she sounds properly unstable based on her tweets
> 
> http://twitter.com/Zoealexander_1


 
Nice girl


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> she sounds properly unstable based on her tweets
> 
> http://twitter.com/Zoealexander_1


 
That's a rather niche market blow job


----------



## Saffy (Aug 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> she sounds properly unstable based on her tweets
> 
> http://twitter.com/Zoealexander_1


Oh my!

I'm going to have to follow her now!!


----------



## Onslow (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure thats a fake account...


----------



## Mephitic (Aug 20, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://tvcatchup.com/
> 
> but you will need to use a UK proxy


 
I rather liked the look of the site but its blocking my vpn, apparently they block all vpn's which is a bit of a shame and somewhat shit.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 20, 2012)

Somehow landed on this.  pink girl a tad unhinged.  guitar boy not the best singer ever but more interesting than most.  Too interesting for X factor.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2012)

No one still watching this? Thread is dead.

It's annoying me how little they show of the singing, instead showing more histories and the weird contestant on contestant interviews.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 1, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> No one still watching this? Thread is dead.
> 
> It's annoying me how little they show of the singing, instead showing more histories and the weird contestant on contestant interviews.


 
Quite bored with it tbh.  It was all separated Dad this, and stupid fairy mother that tonight


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2012)

But you're still watching...It's like crack, innit?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 8, 2012)

Geri the most annoying judge ever, 10 minutes in.


----------



## Looby (Sep 9, 2012)

Leona is soooo fucking dull and I still detest Tulisa. 

Those kids that did Boyz to Men were fucking terrible. 

Also songs about sexytime make me do a bit of sick in my mouth.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2012)

You could switch over to Paralympics and watch closing ceremony

It's great










if you like Coldplay


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah those poncy pretty, girlie 'boyz to men' kids had really weak voices. Don't know what the judges were on about. Although i guess they have the right look for teenage boy bands these days  . Slightly disturbing song choice though - they were only about 12 weren't they?!

Leona wears riddiculous make up these days. Looks like a 5 year old applied her lipstick.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 10, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah those poncy pretty, girlie 'boyz to men' kids had really weak voices. Don't know what the judges were on about. Although i guess they have the right look for teenage boy bands these days  . Slightly disturbing song choice though - they were only about 12 weren't they?!
> 
> Leona wears riddiculous make up these days. Looks like a 5 year old applied her lipstick.


 
I didn't see Leona.  Was this on again last night?  I am sure I watched this on Saturday but remember no boyband.

Leona has massive feet!  Ginormous!


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 10, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> I didn't see Leona. Was this on again last night? I am sure I watched this on Saturday but remember no boyband.
> 
> Leona has massive feet! Ginormous!


 
yeah it was on sunday as well. Think they're trying to speed it up to get to boot camp


----------



## Espresso (Sep 22, 2012)

Collagen. What a lovely name.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol, I thought that's what they said!
Jesus.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2012)

So many shit acts who've got through to bootcamp.

Bootcamp episode = shit.  They should just have Gary Barlow going backstage in a witches outfit going, "dance my little pretties, dance!"


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 22, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> So many shit acts who've got through to bootcamp.
> 
> Bootcamp episode = shit. They should just have Gary Barlow going backstage in a witches outfit going, "dance my little pretties, dance!"


 
Not sure that would make a 90 minute programme?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Not sure that would make a 90 minute programme?


 
No, but it could be the best 2 mins of telly ever.

Those three camp guys just now were quality.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 22, 2012)

Those three were the campest thing I've ever seen in all my days.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2012)

What accent has Pussy Cat Girl got?  Californian?  She sounds just like Will I Am. Extremely annoying.


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2012)

That girl with the guitar is fantastic, but I can't see how she would work in the live shows. Her charm is in singing her own songs, not her voice. Putting her on a stage singing covers would just be ridiculous.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 23, 2012)

I remember this Ella girl first time out and being gobsmacked that she was 16. Yep. Still am gobsmacked.


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I remember this Ella girl first time out and being gobsmacked that she was 16. Yep. Still am gobsmacked.


 
I think she was the one I was talking about in post #27!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 23, 2012)

Geri said:


> I think she was the one I was talking about in post #27!


 
I just went back and looked and judging by my comment in post 26, I bet it was.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 23, 2012)

Geri said:


> That girl with the guitar is fantastic, but I can't see how she would work in the live shows. Her charm is in singing her own songs, not her voice. Putting her on a stage singing covers would just be ridiculous.


She's too good for the show really, she is a great songwriter and singer. Wheras they just want a good lucking puppet with a good voice.

Making her do airgrabs and power ballads is ridiculous. I'm sure Gary and Louis would not want to stifle who she is, and make her do that. Simon won't give a fuck


----------



## D'wards (Sep 23, 2012)

In fact, she should withdraw from the competition and just get a deal anyway. Will do her no good at all the live rounds.
Right now she's a bit of a female Ed Sheeran, could easily go on Jools Holland and be a proper singer songwriter artist - will ruin all that in the live shows.


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm guessing that she won't get through the judges houses stage.


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 23, 2012)

An acquaintance of mine manages Mitsotou (sp?). Any good?


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> An acquaintance of mine manages Mitsotou (sp?). Any good?


 
I've no idea who that is.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 23, 2012)

Me neither - doesn't sound like an X Factor act - they are called things like Nu Schooz and Diva Fever


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 23, 2012)

I can't remember what they were like but they are on the show.

Their name is an acronym of music is the [something] of the soul.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 24, 2012)

How can they put that camp Essex guy through? I thought this was the year they didn't put any novelty crap through...guess he's out in the first week's 'surprise' eviction where one from each category go.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2012)

Spraggan is screwed tonight.  Apparently she's singing Whitney Houston's I Will Always Love You.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Spraggan is screwed tonight. Apparently she's singing Whitney Houston's I Will Always Love You.


 
I take that back.  She did OK!


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 29, 2012)

Isn't Tulisa just the world's most beautiful woman?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Isn't Tulisa just the world's most beautiful woman?


 
No, but she is beautiful.  She came top of the FHM poll I believe.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 29, 2012)

The braille version?


----------



## Epona (Sep 30, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> I take that back. She did OK!


 
No she didn't, it was shit, I was sitting here cringing.  She should stick to what she's good at rather than try to be something she's not.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 30, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> The braille version?


 
I'm not sure I understand.  Braille  is for blind people, so whoever voted for her must be blind?  That contradicts your previous point that she is the most beautiful girl in the world (OK, beautiful =/= sexy, roughly the same thing). What am I missing here?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 30, 2012)

Epona said:


> No she didn't, it was shit, I was sitting here cringing. She should stick to what she's good at rather than try to be something she's not.


 
It was shit, but it was a million miles better than I was expecting from her. She did, kind of, stick to what she's good at. She took a diva warbler song and toned it down so it was within her range...almost. Considering how difficult that song is to sing, and how she's not a typical singer like X Factor contestants, I think she did OK.


----------



## Looby (Sep 30, 2012)

Why do they choose such shit acts in the overs every year. I'm sure there were better acts at boot camp. 

That woman that Gary didn't like is fucking scary. The one from last year is too shouty, the Gazza lookylikey is shit and won't stop fucking crying and that big bloke is 80s soft rock crap.
Oh and shouty curly lady is shouty.

None of them are current and don't stand a fucking chance of getting a deal and keeping it past one cheesy covers album.

(((Gary)))

LOVELY to see Cheryl back on x factor.
Love love love Nicole and I hate Tulisa slightly less this year so that's progress. 
; )


----------



## Geri (Sep 30, 2012)

So Lucy is through then. Hmmm, not sure I want to see her singing covers badly. 

Poor Amy


----------



## Glitter (Sep 30, 2012)

Amy was better but I'm glad she went.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 30, 2012)

Nathan and the red haired lass from Northern Ireland whose name I seem to have lost were both robbed, according to me.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 30, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Nathan and the red haired lass from Northern Ireland whose name I seem to have lost were both robbed, according to me.



That red haired lass was terrible! 

Was Nathan the one who sang Ne-Yo to him? If so he deserved it for being a suck up.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 30, 2012)

I thought she was good.

I have no idea what Nathan sang, or who the guest judge was, come to that. I'm far too old and non-current to be watching this nonsense, really. 
But Nathan was the black lad. I thought he was good, too.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 30, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I thought she was good.
> 
> I have no idea what Nathan sang, or who the guest judge was, come to that. I'm far too old and non-current to be watching this nonsense, really.
> But Nathan was the black lad. I thought he was good, too.



It was him


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, that was all rather predictable.


----------



## Geri (Sep 30, 2012)

I never noticed what an enormous mouth Ella has before. That is so going to distract me from her singing now.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 30, 2012)

Geri said:


> I never noticed what an enormous mouth Ella has before. That is so going to distract me from her singing now.


 
Unfortunately I noticed it during her first audition.  When she sings, you can see right into her mouth, complete with the dangly bit wobbling as she warbles. 

I'm gonna make an early prediction:  The top three are going to be Ella, lad from Boro and MK1.  Ella will be the eventual winner.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 30, 2012)

Geri said:


> I never noticed what an enormous mouth Ella has before. That is so going to distract me from her singing now.



It's her eyes that distract me. They're like the eyes on a skate.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 30, 2012)

I can't watch her because of her mouth. It's just the weirdest shape. And what was with Jayden getting through?!! It's rubbish this year. I only liked Joseph, the fit one from Wolverhampton. :-(


----------



## zoooo (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm glad Carolynn got in. I remember her on Fame Academy.

I loved Fame Academy. 

X Factor's rubbish.


----------



## Voley (Sep 30, 2012)

I watched some of it last night and got bored. It's rubbish after all the nutters have been weeded out.


----------



## Looby (Sep 30, 2012)

Rylans crying was hilarious. At one point I thought he might blow his nose on Shirtswinger's top. : D


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

That Ella is a truly amazing singer. A real talent. 
Shame that all of her originality will be X-Factored out of her if she wins.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

I rather liked the last act. Jehmane? Some weird spelling.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 7, 2012)

moomoo said:


> I can't watch her because of her mouth. It's just the weirdest shape. And what was with Jayden getting through?!! It's rubbish this year. I only liked Joseph, the fit one from Wolverhampton. :-(


Jayden?? I meant Rylan!

I like Lucy.


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 7, 2012)

Check out this kids voice from the US version..17 years old!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

Flipping heck, how cute is he.


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I rather liked the last act. Jehmane? Some weird spelling.


 
He truly is this generation's Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hopefully they'll do a multi-eviction tonight to get rid of some of the shit ones.

Please can Rylan, Carolynne and one of the boy bands be sent home.  That would be good


----------



## Looby (Oct 7, 2012)

Geri said:


> He truly is this generation's Stevie Wonder.



Really? He's got a nice voice but I really can't see him getting anywhere past the competition. I guess he'd appeal to the Xmas album market like Susan Boyle/Jane McDonald.

Rylan was fucking terrible wasn't he? 
: D

Shouty curly lady was bloody awful, what is Gary thinking with the 70s fancy dress shit? Carolyn was rubbish too, not sure being compared to Shania Twain is actually a good thing...

Ella was great but her dress looked a bit like she belonged on a toilet roll. 

Can't remember anyone else.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 7, 2012)

I like Ella, but most of the rest i can't stand. Why are there 2 pretty much identical boybands - both of whom just seem to be clones of One Direction 

i thought Lucy Spraggan (?) was quite poor last night. I mean, she can't actually sing tbh. And is she just going to sing (erm..talk) her own songs the whole way through the competition


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> Really? He's got a nice voice but I really can't see him getting anywhere past the competition. I guess he'd appeal to the Xmas album market like Susan Boyle/Jane McDonald.


 
No   Someone said it another forum, and it tickled me a lot.


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2012)

I wish they would give James his glasses back. I quite liked the geeky look.


----------



## Looby (Oct 7, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> I like Ella, but most of the rest i can't stand. Why are there 2 pretty much identical boybands - both of whom just seem to be clones of One Direction
> 
> i thought Lucy Spraggan (?) was quite poor last night. I mean, she can't actually sing tbh. And is she just going to sing (erm..talk) her own songs the whole way through the competition



Or do Lily Allen/Kate Nash songs.


----------



## Looby (Oct 7, 2012)

Geri said:


> No   Someone said it another forum, and it tickled me a lot.



Phew. I thought you'd proper lost it!


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 7, 2012)

Geri said:


> I wish they would give James his glasses back. I quite liked the geeky look.


 
why do they keep plastering him in makeup - mascara, eye lashes curled etc


----------



## Looby (Oct 7, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> why do they keep plastering him in makeup - mascara, eye lashes curled etc



I know! 

They should stop Ella wearing red lippy too, her mouth is just too big. She looked lovely with nude lippy on.

Also, Lucy had camel toe...


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> i thought Lucy Spraggan (?) was quite poor last night. I mean, she can't actually sing tbh. And is she just going to sing (erm..talk) her own songs the whole way through the competition


Yes. I like the idea of her, but she wasn't very good last night.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

Is Neyo another one of those people who's massive in America, but barely anyone has heard of in the UK, and yet we are supposed to act like we're thrilled he's on the show?

Cos he's fucking shite.


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2012)

He was worse than some of the contestants. Mind you, that is often the case (e.g. Cheryl Cole).


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 7, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> I like Ella, but most of the rest i can't stand. Why are there 2 pretty much identical boybands - both of whom just seem to be clones of One Direction
> 
> i thought Lucy Spraggan (?) was quite poor last night. I mean, she can't actually sing tbh. And is she just going to sing (erm..talk) her own songs the whole way through the competition


 
It's Victoria Wood with a guitar. If it hadn't reached there before, X Factor meets the end of the pier


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

I hope you're not suggesting Victoria Wood is somehow inferior to the X Factor in some way when it comes to talent.  *is nonplussed*


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 7, 2012)

goodbye rylan (or whatever his name is). Getting rid of the novelty act already....


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2012)

Carolynne is very pretty.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 7, 2012)

this is riddiculous


----------



## Libertad (Oct 7, 2012)

TV gold


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

I knew Louis would do that. He's such huge, useless cunt.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 7, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I knew Louis would do that. He's such huge, useless cunt.


 
True, got to love the man. Pffft.


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2012)

Classical Brits later


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

Sack the twat.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 7, 2012)

Heh, that was hilarious.
But also unfair as the woman clearly thought Louis said her to stay (which I though he did too) befor the deadlock.
Humiliating to come in behind that guy though


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 7, 2012)

i'm sure it had nothing to do with Louis really. It's all so scripted and staged


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 7, 2012)

And Gary flounced beautifully


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm sure Louis DID say he wanted to save her. But then when Dermot said repeat that, he chickened out of making a decision and changed his mind. He is pathetic and pointless!

But yeah, he was probably told to do it by producers, so meh.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, cos that wasn't staged at all ....


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 7, 2012)

I love it when Louis does his senile dithering almost as much as I love Gary's stroppy grumpiness.The judges are more entertaining than the acts.

They amuse me endlessly.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

I liked Dermot getting genuinely pissed off with Louis.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 7, 2012)

I had the telly on mute but saw Gary walking off; what was said to make him do that?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 7, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I had the telly on mute but saw Gary walking off; what was said to make him do that?


 
well presumably bcos his act was sent home over the joke, novelty act who can't even sing


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 7, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I had the telly on mute but saw Gary walking off; what was said to make him do that?


They played a snippet of 'Do whatcha like' when he was speaking.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 7, 2012)

the audience were all screaming for Rylan though werent they


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 7, 2012)

I think I will youtube and get some lol's.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

For Rylan to go?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't know I'd it's already been covered, but Rylan got down to the last two in a reality show to be managed by Katie Price.

It disgusts me that I know that.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 7, 2012)

zoooo said:


> For Rylan to go?


 
 i thought they were shouting because they like him  Carolyn's clearly a better singer (if you can even call Rylan a singer), but she's pretty dull isn't she


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> i thought they were shouting because they like him  Carolyn's clearly a better singer (if you can even call Rylan a singer), but she's pretty dull isn't she


I'm not sure. Depends when they were shouting it! If while Louis was making his decision on who to send home, presumably they wanted him to choose Rylan.
Gawd knows.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 7, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> i thought they were shouting because they like him  Carolyn's clearly a better singer (if you can even call Rylan a singer), but she's pretty dull isn't she



She's as dull as ditchwater. Rylan is FAR more entertaining!


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 7, 2012)

they were shouting his name before, during and after, so who knows


----------



## Looby (Oct 14, 2012)

Stuff the contestants, Nicole was hilarious last night, I love her. : D

They need to reign in the Gary v Louis thing, it's getting tedious already.


----------



## Looby (Oct 14, 2012)

Just me then? Why do people like Melanie? She's fucking shouty and dated and awful. Plus that outfit looks like they rented it from a fancy dress shop. 

Michael Hutchence singing that song is just lovely, she butchered it.


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't stand Melanie. The only people I thought were good last night were Jamene, James, Ella and Jade.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2012)

I think she's too shouty for some songs. Right enough, there are a lot of songs where shouty can be a benefit. But not every bloody song ever written.  

Another thing I think is that they seem to be trying to make her look more like Stacey Solomon every time she's on. It's weird. 
Unless she's harbouring notions of going  to Australia with Ant and Dec.


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2012)

I absolutely _love_ Rebecca Ferguson.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 14, 2012)

O





Geri said:


> I absolutely _love_ Rebecca Ferguson.



Me too!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 14, 2012)

Almost never watch this, and neither does deb (we hate this genre of programme really), but X Factor -- the very end of it -- is on at the moment next door (in advance of Downton   ).

Can I recommend one thing though?

Just KILL all audience-screamers. Now. To do this would be showing *mercy* to them, given that they're automatically thick-as-pigshit twats for screaming hysterically like blatant morons! 

In my considered and mature opinion!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 15, 2012)

Bit of an outburst that!  

But I really do hate TV audience screaming, seriously. So bloody offputting. Surely it's got to be prettty offputting even for those who _do_ enjoy talent show competition type programmes??


----------



## Looby (Oct 15, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Bit of an outburst that!
> 
> But I really do hate TV audience screaming, seriously. So bloody offputting. Surely it's got to be prettty offputting even for those who _do_ enjoy talent show competition type programmes??



The crowd are whooped up by producers and told to clap/cheer/scream etc

I was in the audience for pop stars the rivals years ago and it wasn't as bad as x factor but we were told to make loads of noise.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 20, 2012)

Rylan absolute shite.  Hope he goes tomorrow.

Nicole really annoying.  Wish the judges could be voted off too.

James was great.

Why am I still watching this crap?


----------



## Geri (Oct 21, 2012)

None of them really impresssed me last night. 

Rylan is just shit, and I couldn't care less about the bands.

Jade was so-so (not really her fault) and I didn't like Ella's song choice (she was too Florence & The Machine and not enough Candi Staton).

James was OK and the other bloke whose name I have forgotten.

Jahmene over-sang again. I didn't know about his dad as I didn't read it in the papers. How awful


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 21, 2012)

I've got a soft spot for Rylan - he makes me smile. Down with the haters!

*Sundays controversial opinion *


----------



## tommers (Oct 21, 2012)

I've got a soft spot for rylan too.



It's just under the flyover where the m11 crosses the m25.


----------



## Geri (Oct 21, 2012)

felixthecat said:


> I've got a soft spot for Rylan - he makes me smile. Down with the haters!
> 
> *Sundays controversial opinion *


 
I don't dislike him, he is fairly amusing. He's just a shit singer.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> I don't dislike him, he is fairly amusing. He's just a shit singer.


 
Being a good singer doesn't necessarily make someone a star or mean commercial success. I could make a list of hundreds of shit singers who are both of those things because they have the undefinable X factor.

Personally I think he's got as much right to be there as either of those dull, dreary boy bands. At least he's entertaining.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 21, 2012)

I didn't see it? What is this about Jahmenes dad?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ouglas-tells-of-heart-breaking-childhood.html


----------



## pennimania (Oct 22, 2012)

Rylan is the only one I can tolerate.

Hate, hate  HATE Jahmene.

I neither know nor care about his issues, his screeching makes my brain hurt.

All the others are dreadful.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 22, 2012)

god, x factor is dull and crap this year. I don't think i actually like or am remotely interested in a single one of the acts. I can already see that the final 3 is clearly going to be James, Ella and probably Jahmene (who I also can't stand - screechy, over the top cat wailing )


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2012)

Jahmene was rubbish this week, making very odd noises. But when he controls his singing he's very good.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm v dissapointed in urban75 - i mean i know x factor is totally utterly crap this year - but I'm sure someone other than me must still be watching it. No posts for 2 whole weeks!!


----------



## pennimania (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm still watching

It is really, really bad this year.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't really like ANY of them 
I find the Pussycat judge quite amusing sometimes, but that's about it.
And when will Gary shave off his awful overgrown stubble/stupid half beard thing


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm still watching it.  I like James more, and Ella and Jahmene less now.  I think James should win it.  Ella's had her first bad performance.  And Jahmene has had a few now (over singing).  The rest are utter shit.

Can't believe Rylan is still in it.  It's the same every year with a crap singer getting a good way into the live performances and everyone claiming it's all about the "fun" or "entertainment".  I know it's not just a singing competition, but that's surely the basic requirement of getting to the live shows and doing well.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 5, 2012)

James doesn't appeal to me atall. He ruined Don't speak which is one of my favourite songs  Imo he totally over does the whole 'i'm so emotionally attached to this song look at me feeling it, I'm going to have a nervous breakdown on stage i'm feeling it so much'.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't mind some of James's songs, but he looks like some kind of evil drug dealing hamster. Don't like it. *shallow*


----------



## Geri (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm still watching too, as I don't have anything else to do on Saturday nights. I don't actually care who wins, nor do I have a favourite.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 5, 2012)

I've given up this year tbh.  They all bore the pants off me.  There's some good singers in there but a lack of personality and the host is so boring now.  My allegiance is now with Strictly


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I don't mind some of James's songs, but he looks like some kind of evil drug dealing hamster. Don't like it. *shallow*


 
'james's songs' ?!?! James's cover versions more like!


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2012)

He's the best thing on it by an absolute country mile.  The only way he can blow having a huge career is by believing the hype.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 6, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I don't mind some of James's songs, but he looks like some kind of evil drug dealing hamster. Don't like it. *shallow*


 
I think he looks like the Scottish guy from Fresh Meat.

I am still 'kinda' watching but I zone out more and more while knitting, playing on phone, doing crossword, staring into space ...


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> James doesn't appeal to me atall. He ruined Don't speak which is one of my favourite songs  Imo he totally over does the whole 'i'm so emotionally attached to this song look at me feeling it, I'm going to have a nervous breakdown on stage i'm feeling it so much'.


 
I agree on Don't Speak (I also love that song!) - although I wouldn't say ruined. But the rest of his performances have been great!

I've got a new way of watching XFactor which is saving me loads of time.  Ignore the Saturday show and just watch the clips on YouTube.  The official XFactor channel has them uploaded about two hours after it's finished, so you can watch them all in about 20/25 minutes.  No adverts, skip the sob stories and whatever, and skip the shit performances.

Then do the same on Sunday, just watching the two "save me" tunes, and if it was a surprising result (like Kye going and not Rylan) then I watch the judges blurb to see how they justified it.  10 minutes tops for Sunday.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2012)

May have to start doing that too Fez909 - would stop my boyf moaning every Sat night.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 6, 2012)

But then you'd miss Gary telling Tulisa she stinks. Which was my favourite bit of the series.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

zoooo said:


> But then you'd miss Gary telling Tulisa she stinks. Which was my favourite bit of the series.


Lou's little quip about her smelling great and looking smoking was alright, too


----------



## pennimania (Nov 11, 2012)

Can I just say that Harry is still delicious


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 11, 2012)

pennimania said:


> Can I just say that Harry is still delicious


 
 Really?! He looks like a little girl & has the most annoying hair EVER. That one in Union J (or is it District 5 - well,whatever they're called!) is like a mini clone of him


----------



## pennimania (Nov 11, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> Really?! He looks like a little girl & has the most annoying hair EVER. That one in Union J (or is it District 5 - well,whatever they're called!) is like a mini clone of him


I liked Frankie Cocozza as well


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 11, 2012)

pennimania said:


> I liked Frankie Cocozza as well


 
 I think our tastes in 'men' are VERY different


----------



## pennimania (Nov 11, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> I think our tastes in 'men' are VERY different


 

And I'm old enough to known better


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 11, 2012)

pennimania said:


> And I'm old enough to known better


 
Did you like similar type boys when you were younger? Have you always been attracted to 'pretty' type boys? (sorry for nosyness!)


----------



## pennimania (Nov 11, 2012)

I am the mother of 3.

I began to realise what a creep I was when I started to find oldest son's friends attractive.

That was when he was about 19.  He's 30 now 

I have never acted on these unfortunate feelings.


----------



## hegley (Nov 11, 2012)

How has Christopher not been in the bottom two? He's awful.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 11, 2012)

hegley said:


> How has Christopher not been in the bottom two? He's awful.


 
Isn't he just?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 17, 2012)

Triple J and Rylan in the bottom, please.

James great again.  I'm completely bored of Ella now, and can't get impressed.  Jahmene would be much better if he didn't do those vocal acrobatics.  Christopher - meh.

I predicted Ella to win it before the live shows, but I think James is gonna win it.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 17, 2012)

hegley said:


> How has Christopher not been in the bottom two? He's awful.


I suspect the whole of Liverpool is behind him


----------



## Glitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm pretty amused by tonight


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2012)

It was funny seeing the judges getting their knickers in a twist.

Tulisa thinks the public are voting for the "wrong people" yet she put Rylan through the other week.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 18, 2012)

Rylan's ace though. He's shit, he knows it and just goes out and has it.

I'm glad Ella went - she manages to suck the joy out of everything she sings.


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2012)

She is rather dull. I think I actually dropped off when she was singing last night.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 18, 2012)

They're all dull though. I think it's pretty telling what the public think of the show these days that there's still 2 'joke' acts left at this stage - and the others are all forgetable, dull clones (eg - One direction version 2!)


----------



## Looby (Nov 18, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Rylan's ace though. He's shit, he knows it and just goes out and has it.
> 
> I'm glad Ella went - she manages to suck the joy out of everything she sings.



Rylan is proper shit but at least he has a laugh and I'm enjoying his banter with Gary. The others are so fucking dull apart from Union J, I quite like them. 

Sort of a shame to see Ella go but she was shit tonight. 

Fuck knows how Christopher is still there, he's terrible and according to digital spy etc he's very unpopular. 

Thing is, if he was in anyone else's category, Gary would be tearing him to shreds. He's boring, dated and there's something about him I really don't like.


----------



## madamv (Nov 19, 2012)

Ella was boring me too. She has a nice voice but seems a bit blank.  James or Rylan for me.   No one else has any individual style imo.


----------



## Geri (Nov 19, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> Fuck knows how Christopher is still there, he's terrible and according to digital spy etc he's very unpopular.
> 
> Thing is, if he was in anyone else's category, Gary would be tearing him to shreds. He's boring, dated and there's something about him I really don't like.


 
I'm not sure he is unpopular, by all accounts he has topped the voting every week.

I am really not sure who his fan base is though. Maybe the whole of Merseyside are voting for him?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 19, 2012)

Gary got a right load of rubbish this year in his acts (although I liked poor Carolynne who went out at the beginning).
I'm glad the other judges' acts are getting voted out over Novelty-Rylan now, when it seemed to be just Gary's for weeks. Maybe they'll stop being quite so fond of Rylan now. Twats.

Oh I'm getting too emotionally involved... I don't even like this show.


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2012)

Geri said:


> I'm not sure he is unpopular, by all accounts he has topped the voting every week.
> 
> I am really not sure who his fan base is though. Maybe the whole of Merseyside are voting for him?



Sorry, I meant with the other contestants/producers. 

He's apparently not much of a team player. Plus they've reported that he spends a fortune voting for himself every week. : D


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, weather's shit and I've got a stinking cold so what else to do on a Saturday night but watch X Factor? 
I flippin' loved James Arthur and those wee boys were pretty good - I remember them being a bit rubbish earlier on?

The rest were poo.


----------



## Geri (Nov 25, 2012)

I think on balance, I would like James to win but I am not hugely bothered. Has there ever been a winner who has been in the bottom two before?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 25, 2012)

I can't stand James Arthur and his emotional angsty singing. Abba is meant to be fun 
I don't really like the boyband as a boyband but I do like that main singer - he's got a good voice.
Think it would be really amusing if Rylan won the show this year.


----------



## Geri (Nov 25, 2012)

I think Christopher is going to win.


----------



## madamv (Nov 25, 2012)

Lord I hope not...  I'd like to see Rylan win.  He epitomises UK pop.  Can't sing perfectly, does cheesey dances and looks like a waxwork.


----------



## Looby (Nov 25, 2012)

Geri said:


> I think Christopher is going to win.



God no, I might have to start voting. 

He came across as a massive wanker in his VT last night, I can't stand him.

James was quite good last night but I'd like Union J to win or Rylan as it would piss Gary off so much.

Also, Nicole is insane and I'd like to see her reaction.


----------



## Geri (Nov 25, 2012)

Apparently there are some stories in the papers today about his violent past, so that may put a few people off.

You have to wonder though why they are coming out now.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2012)

I loved Nicole looking at the wrong camera and introducing the wrong act. She is kind of hilariously mental.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 25, 2012)

I just love Nicole - the woman is quite beautifully bonkers. 

Tbh she's my latest girl crush - move over Lewis!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2012)

I have no idea what's happening on this.  I stopped watching ages ago


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 25, 2012)

Even though Ella was starting to bore me, I wish she hadn't gone. And I don't think James will win it now, as someone up the thread mentioned: no one has won it having been in the bottom two.  The bookies have Jahmene as favourite and he hasn't been in the bottom, so there you go.

He's (Jahmene) a good singer, but his worbling puts me off.  I actually really like James's stuff and could see him having a decent tune or two in the charts....first contestant I've really liked since that 'hippy' lass from Blackburn whose name I forget.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 25, 2012)

James has a bit of the Jarvis Cocker about him so I find him fanciable.

Anyone else becoming very annoyed, and suspicious, of Jahmeene milking the sympathy bit?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2012)

What annoys me is all the judges (except Gary) being rude to Christopher every week. That's the VERY thing that will make more people vote for him out of sympathy. Are they thick or what.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks like Rylan's a gonna.  Good stuff


----------



## Geri (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought Rylan sang well tonight. Sad to see him go actually.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 25, 2012)

I quite liked Rylan. Until he spoke.


----------



## Looby (Nov 25, 2012)

Shame to see Rylan go, he actually sang quite well tonight.

That bloody cruise ship crooner better not win. : (


----------



## Looby (Dec 2, 2012)

Can't believe Cruise Ship Chris is still fucking there. 

Bollocks. : (

He's not even cruise ship material, he's more 'after the bingo, before the meat draw'


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2012)

Just me on here then! 

This just popped up on fb. : D 



I've just started watching so only seen Jahmene so far.


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2012)

Tulisa's norks look fucking terrible in that frock. : (


----------



## Geri (Dec 8, 2012)

Jahmene and James both good tonight.

Christopher was his usual self. Good spread put on by his nan though.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2012)

Christopher's alright on this Gary song actually.  Love that Prometheus-inspired thing they've got behind them!


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2012)

It all feels a bit too low key with the judges doing the duets.  It was best when they Rhianna etc coming out.  The Rhianna / Matt Cardle duet was one of the best bits of the X-Factor that I've seen.  She was (well, still is) massive and he was genuinely star-struck.


----------



## Geri (Dec 8, 2012)

I've really enjoyed Nicole singing. She has a great voice.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2012)

I liked the Dermot bit at the start where Nicole was swigging a pint of bitter behind the bar at The Rovers Return. 
And Dermot looking dubious when he caught Louis in his dresing room with a busty bird. Double 

Jahmene has been good from the off, but James has grown on me. Tell you what though, I'm getting bloody sick of Kylie Minogue on everything. Has she no home to go to?'


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I liked the Dermot bit at the start where Nicole was swigging a pint of bitter behind the bar at The Rovers Return.
> And Dermot looking dubious when he caught Louis in his dresing room with a busty bird. Double
> 
> Jahmene has been good from the off, but James has grown on me. Tell you what though, I'm getting bloody sick of Kylie Minogue on everything. Has she no home to go to?'


 
Bloody Ozzies...coming over 'ere, singing on our tellies


----------



## madamv (Dec 8, 2012)

Not watching it yet so will avoid thread for a bit...   May stay up later and skim through it..


----------



## Geri (Dec 8, 2012)

Woohoo!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2012)

Hah! Did the camera man fall over then?


----------



## hegley (Dec 8, 2012)

Happy days!


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2012)

Fucking phew!


----------



## madamv (Dec 8, 2012)

I love the way Nicole cant stay in her chair!  That girl has just gotta dance....


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 8, 2012)

NVP said:


> Haven't watched it for a couple of years but fancy giving it a go again this time round.
> 
> Might not get beyond the 'laughing at the deluded' early stages mind.
> 
> Anyone with me?


 
You are dead to me


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2012)

Was I not listening properly or something? Jahmene and Nicole's mics both seemed to be working before she grabbed it off him.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Was I not listening properly or something? Jahmene and Nicole's mics both seemed to be working before she grabbed it off him.


 
Maybe she was miming

#mimegate


----------



## Espresso (Dec 9, 2012)

I still think my favourite version of Angels is as sung by Jean in "Early Doors" at our Melanie's 21st.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 9, 2012)

James to win.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2012)

I've not watched this for months but as there's bugger all on, I've switched it on.

Would seem I've not missed much.

and One Direction?  What a fucking load of shite


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 9, 2012)

Two absolute shite songs there.

Well, the versions they've done, at least.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2012)

Have they had an Elvis week yet?  They should have an Elvis week as James looks a bit like Elvis before he dyed his hair


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have they had an Elvis week yet?  They should have an Elvis week as James looks a bit like Elvis before he dyed his hair


Half an hour before the series finishes is a little late for suggestions, I reckon


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Half an hour before the series finishes is a little late for suggestions, I reckon


 
Oh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2012)

I want the one whose name begins with J to win


----------



## madamv (Dec 9, 2012)

Thats that then.

Well done James.


----------



## Geri (Dec 9, 2012)

Christopher was conspicuously absent tonight.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 9, 2012)

Geri said:


> Christopher was conspicuously absent tonight.


I just read he was banned from the final after some massive bust up last night when he got drunk and was really pissed off he was only given one line in the group song (or some such nonsence!)


----------



## Geri (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, I just read that. He's probably crying into his nan's shoulder as we speak.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 9, 2012)

Just listening to the winner's song - a  bloody cover. So they can't even be bothered to write original songs for the winners now (however crap they may be).  James's version is also REALLY bad. And also, didn't he always used to break into 'urban' rapping in his early songs? What happened to all that?


----------



## Looby (Dec 9, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> I just read he was banned from the final after some massive bust up last night when he got drunk and was really pissed off he was only given one line in the group song (or some such nonsence!)



Confirmation that he was a bitter, ungracious bloody diva.

Good riddance. 

Glad James won. It was always going to be a cover for the winners song but at least these days they take some time over the album. They used to churn out 15 cheesy covers or badly written new tracks in January but the last few years it's been better.


----------

